# Spraying and neighbors...



## Bean4Me (May 13, 2020)

Similar to the post about noise but this is regarding spraying which might be a more sensitive topic being that I'm aerosolizing chemicals.

My neighbor recently approached me and said that whatever fertilizer I'm spraying makes their kid feel "sick". I responded and said I'll try to spray in the evenings going forward, I might even shoot them a text to let them know ahead of time going forward. I'm not trying to start a war with this neighbor although they have started wars with other neighbors in the past. Lets just say this is a somewhat difficult neighbor.

2 things popped in my head when they informed me. What about half the neighborhood that have trugreen come out to spray regularly, them included? What about their pest control service that comes out to spray regularly?

Curious if others have run into similar situations with regards to spraying and how they've handled it amicably.


----------



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

I don't know if this qualifies as something you want to hear, but I wouldn't put any more thought into it.
This isn't like the other post where the dude should NOT have been mowing at 9 pm.

As you said, other folks in your community are getting their lawns treated. If it's okay for them to get their lawns sprayed, obviously it should be okay for you to spray yours. I know every situation is different--and I won't pretend to know yours--, but him being a "difficult" neighbor only matters if you give him the response he seeks.
Don't let him get to you, man. If you're being careful and spraying similar stuff to what everyone else is getting on their lawns, then I say keep doing your thing.


----------



## mowww (Jan 16, 2018)

@Bean4Me spray water next week and see if he gets another headache.


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

mowww said:


> @Bean4Me spray water next week and see if he gets another headache.


Haha ya that's a good idea. I'd almost guarantee he does.

Just keep doing your thing. As long as your not spraying anything illegal or outside the recommended rates then I wouldn't care what they think.


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

The more I see of these threads, the more thankful I am for both the large distance between me and my neighbors, as well as the demeanor of my neighbors.

Was at my neighbors across the street out in his shed drinking some beer at about 5pm today. We were about to go our separate ways and he mentioned he needed to mow this evening.

I looked at him and said, "I'll mow the front if you mow the back."
He said, "Deal."

25 mins later we had 1.25 acres mowed we were back to beverages.


----------



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

mowww said:


> @Bean4Me spray water next week and see if he gets another headache.


For real. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bean4Me (May 13, 2020)

Thanks guys. I'm just trying to keep the peace. I'm only spraying PGR right now so its like every 3wks. But maybe i'll spray some water next week and see what comments I get.


----------



## wiread (Aug 27, 2019)

Around the house I haven't used anything with any smell really anyway, not that my neighbors would know. They're never outside. I do use some stuff further away, and I have to say, even though I use it, i'm not really a fan for a couple days. It does smell and thankfully we're spread out. I am kind of sensitive to 2,4 D containing sprays.

But I wouldn't be asking anybody not to spray. maybe tell me so I can bring kids in while it's happening. i've seen a lot of people spraying and they don't care much about wind, drift etc


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Bean4Me said:


> Thanks guys. I'm just trying to keep the peace. I'm only spraying PGR right now so its like every 3wks. But maybe i'll spray some water next week and see what comments I get.


If it's T-Nex, it's likely the oil based formula which does have a fairly strong chemical odor. I tried ordering the 1AQ version this time around but got shipped the regular yellow label stuff. :roll: My neighbors have commented that they can smell it.

One difference between us and Tru-Green etc. is equipment. Backpacks and boom sprayers are making a much finer spray than their skid sprayers with hose-end guns. I can totally see someone inadvertently aerosolizing their spray with too much pressure behind a given nozzle.


----------



## Lust4Lawn (Aug 4, 2020)

I'm taking the opposite tact. I actively tell people walking their dogs past my house that I spray a lot of chemicals on my lawn and I wouldn't want their dog to walk on it and lock their paws later. They're all very appreciative and choose to walk elsewhere. Problem solved.


----------



## Thick n Dense (May 7, 2019)

I took a sign the comercial compaines put up and place on my lawn after spraying.

I spray in the mornings or evenings when no one is out.

I wouldnt spray while the neighbor kids are out playing. 
Its not good for anyone to be breathing it. 
If you can smell it your breathing it.

A lot of the youtubers set bad examples spraying in shorts and sandals with no gloves or respirators. 
You wont know till you know you have some sort of cancer from it.

I dont understand why mostly everyone on this site had an F-you attitude towards their neighbors. 
If they complain about the smell after its down and drying well too bad so sad, tell them to stay off. But if the kids are out back and trod out there spraying... its a different situation.


----------



## Bean4Me (May 13, 2020)

Ya I'm spraying t-nex. I can smell it and I totally get it. But I can also smell when I throw down milo :lol: 
Good tip, I'll try to grab a sign next time I'm out walking and put it in my yard after I spray. 
I personally don't have a F-U attitude towards my neighbors. I don't purposefully spray when they are outside. I usually spray in the late evenings when its cooler and calmer. Coincidentally cool and calm evenings is when a lot of people like to be outside, go figure. Its tough to schedule a spray because I do try and spray only when it is calm outside. I've actually sprayed into the night ~10pm. but the neighbor said anytime I spray they feel yucky so basically it wouldn't matter when I spray.
I'm not the greatest about PPE either. I only wear gloves, water proof shoes and eye protection. I know I get drift on my shins and I don't wear a respirator but will be working on improving that.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I kind of like the smell of t-nex. :mrgreen:


----------



## Boy_meets_lawn (Sep 27, 2020)

Its weird but I like the tnex and propiconazole smell also.


----------



## Slim 1938 (Aug 24, 2019)

My neighbors been spraying malathion almost every day for a month. Man it stinks.


----------



## Bean4Me (May 13, 2020)

curious, what is malathion used for. I've never heard of that product


----------



## Biggylawns (Jul 8, 2019)

Unless you're spraying on extremely windy days then it's their problem. You own your property and most people spray at knee height so the drift is minimal. I get irritated looking at the weeds in my neighbor's yard but I don't complain to them. Your neighbor should not be complaining, especially for the amount that you spray (1x every 3 weeks for a couple months a year).


----------



## Deltahedge (Apr 1, 2020)

Ware said:


> I kind of like the smell of t-nex. :mrgreen:


----------



## Thick n Dense (May 7, 2019)

Biggylawns said:


> Unless you're spraying on extremely windy days then it's their problem.


This is asinine.

At least go talk to your neighbors if they are outaide and tell then what you're do so that they can bring their kids inside if they choose to.
Its more about alerting them and giving them awareness and an option. Not arguing with them whether or not you're allowed to spray.

Its not that hard to do.

We all need to get along.
As a community we dont want to be seen as Crazy Lawn DIY'ers who piss off the neighborhood and they then in turn get the cities or states to ban DIY lawn care... then no one gets to spray.

For the record, you're neighbor has every right to complain. Just like you have the right to spray when you choose. This is why we all need to get along... if we dont, one of us will eventually loose our rights. Just look at whats happening in the world right now.


----------



## Ngilbe36 (Jul 23, 2020)

I try to be cognizant and not spray if neighbors are out even if they are upwind from me. I only spray in the evenings as well. Almost all my neighbors have some company come and spray and they do it at any time of day whether or not people are around. Its the "pros" that need to be more careful if you ask me.


----------



## Slim 1938 (Aug 24, 2019)

@Bean4Me around here we mix permethrin with malathion to control mosquitoes and flies.


----------



## Lawn Noob (Jul 26, 2020)

Thick n Dense said:


> Biggylawns said:
> 
> 
> > Unless you're spraying on extremely windy days then it's their problem.
> ...


The neighbor needn't be taken seriously if the landowner is doing something legal and doing it responsibly. Some people love to whine about things of no consequence. They shouldn't be empowered.


----------

